# Dump Station Protocol



## byron (Jul 31, 2007)

Another Newbie question came to me as I was reading the "Tornado Disaster" thread.

What is the proper protocol at the dump station? Is there generally a huge line with everyone trying to get out of the park at the same time? Or are there multiple hook-ups? If you use the QF or Tornado does it take more time and do people get PO'd waiting behind you? Have you ever gotten tired of waiting and just gone home to dump in your own septic system (like Cousin Eddie on "Christmas Vacation")? Can you even do that?

Thanks.

Byron
Waiting for Outback 5th wheeler


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

When we were tent camping we would see a line up at the dump stations. We have been on full hook ups since we got our OB. Our neighbors have mentioned that there are times they would leave the CG up norht and dump at the local state CG near home wne there is no traffic. So far they have been nice enough to let them do that. Dont know if that is usually the case or not though.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

byron said:


> Another Newbie question came to me as I was reading the "Tornado Disaster" thread.
> 
> What is the proper protocol at the dump station? Is there generally a huge line with everyone trying to get out of the park at the same time? Or are there multiple hook-ups? If you use the QF or Tornado does it take more time and do people get PO'd waiting behind you? Have you ever gotten tired of waiting and just gone home to dump in your own septic system (like Cousin Eddie on "Christmas Vacation")? Can you even do that?
> 
> ...


So many questions, so little time....

Dump as best you can at a campground, but you need to know what you need. Dumping at home depends on how YOU are set up, and whether or not your city/town allows it. You may want to check with your local sewer commission to see if the local plant has a station you may be able to use. I have been known to clean my tank at home and then cart the effluent down to my septic system...we don't have town sewer. IF you do dump at home, be sure you're not using chemical with formeldehyde in it....could bung things up for you.

One place we go has three stations, so its not usually too bad. By the same token, I've gotten pretty teed off myself at folks that take forever.

good luck
Bob


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

My experiences with dumping at the campground have not been any problems....yet. Most campgrounds check-out time is either 12:00 or 1:00 and most campers try to get out between 8:00 and 10:00. That is when the longest line forms I would say. I wait until around 1 hour before check-out time to go dump. I find this time has the least traffic at the dump station. Some campgroounds have several lanes and others have only one lane. The ones with several lanes tend not to back up as much. While at the dump station I go through my normal routine in dumping. I have a QF on my TT and I use it at the dump station. If someone is waiting behind me I will speed up my routine and only use the QF until I get a clear stream of water out of the tank and then shut it down. I have not had any one PO'ed behind me yet. I guess I have been lucky.

Leon


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Usually if there is a line, I will not use the tornado, just to be considerate. If I feel I really need to use it, then try to get everything ready to go so when you pull up for your turn, you do not spend 5 min. digging thru compartments getting things out.

Another tip to consider at some campgrounds. If there are any sites (especially pull thru s) that are vacant and have sewer hook ups, use the site to dump. I have stayed at a few campgrounds where I could not get full hook ups but a full hook up site is vacant when I check out. If there is a line, use the vacant site.

John


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> Another tip to consider at some campgrounds. If there are any sites (especially pull thru s) that are vacant and have sewer hook ups, use the site to dump. I have stayed at a few campgrounds where I could not get full hook ups but a full hook up site is vacant when I check out. If there is a line, use the vacant site.
> 
> John


Thats a good idea! has that ever been a problem with the CG?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

As others have said, always have your dump equipment ready to go before you drive off to the dump station. This means gloves, dump hose, fittings, etc.

When there is a line dump, rinse your dump hose, stow it and go. Using your QF/Tornado when there is someone waiting is rude and inconsiderate.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

dpthomasjr said:


> Another tip to consider at some campgrounds. If there are any sites (especially pull thru s) that are vacant and have sewer hook ups, use the site to dump. I have stayed at a few campgrounds where I could not get full hook ups but a full hook up site is vacant when I check out. If there is a line, use the vacant site.
> 
> John


Thats a good idea! has that ever been a problem with the CG?
[/quote]








Why didn't I think of that?!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

General common generally polite people rules apply. I have backed into a full hook-up site and dumped their when I did not have full hook-up. It all goes to the same place, right. I try to leave at off peak times or days to avoid lines but it never fails, someone always pulls up behind me. Just my luck...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I only use the QF if there is no line. My favorite is the people when there is a line who go ahead and put the trailer up on boards to try to get it to drain better







. If there is too big of a line and I'm not desperate, I dump at the next campground (assuming I'm not going home), or at my storage lot which has a dump station.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> When there is a line dump, rinse your dump hose, stow it and go. Using your QF/Tornado when there is someone waiting is rude and inconsiderate.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


How long does it take you to dump your tanks? I can dump my black tank then use the QF followed by dumping my two gray tanks in a matter of 6 to 7 minutes from the time I stop to the time I pull off. I don't think that is taking to long or being rude and inconsiderate. I have spent 15 to 20 minutes just waiting on someone to only dump their tanks. If it takes someone that long to dump their tanks to get them clean, that's Ok with me, because I would want mine clean. I go camping because I love it and to relax, not to get frustrated at the dump station.

Leon


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

kyoutback said:


> Another tip to consider at some campgrounds. If there are any sites (especially pull thru s) that are vacant and have sewer hook ups, use the site to dump. I have stayed at a few campgrounds where I could not get full hook ups but a full hook up site is vacant when I check out. If there is a line, use the vacant site.
> 
> John


Thats a good idea! has that ever been a problem with the CG?
[/quote]








Why didn't I think of that?!
[/quote]

No, I usually do not use a site right in front of office. Since check in is later than check out, it would be rare to have a problem with someone coming in. Besides it all goes to the same place so why would the campground care. A few of us did just that at Otters Lake because only 4 sites where we were had sewer so after one site cleared, we would back in and dump.


----------



## byron (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow. That really helped. Not having done this before, I didn't realize that if you were at a full hookup site that you could do your tank flush before breaking camp (in effect, a private dump site). I just assumed that the final cleanout/flushing would have to happen at the dump site.

Sooo, you only need to use the dump site if you've been camping and not had a sewer hook up. Makes a lot more sense.

Thanks, all.

Byron


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Might also be helpful to do a google search on dump sites in your area. I found did this the other days and found one about 6 miles from my house that is FREE and is located at Tigard (that is the city) water treatment site. It is kept VERY VERY clean and has all the stuff you need.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Might also be helpful to do a google search on dump sites in your area. I found did this the other days and found one about 6 miles from my house that is FREE and is located at Tigard (that is the city) water treatment site. It is kept VERY VERY clean and has all the stuff you need.


Posted this once before but it may be helpful here.

RV Dump Stations


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Another tip to consider at some campgrounds. If there are any sites (especially pull thru s) that are vacant and have sewer hook ups, use the site to dump. I have stayed at a few campgrounds where I could not get full hook ups but a full hook up site is vacant when I check out. If there is a line, use the vacant site.
> 
> John


Used this tip when leaving a campground this morning and all I have to say is .....


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

amen

















Crawfish said:


> When there is a line dump, rinse your dump hose, stow it and go. Using your QF/Tornado when there is someone waiting is rude and inconsiderate.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


How long does it take you to dump your tanks? I can dump my black tank then use the QF followed by dumping my two gray tanks in a matter of 6 to 7 minutes from the time I stop to the time I pull off. I don't think that is taking to long or being rude and inconsiderate. I have spent 15 to 20 minutes just waiting on someone to only dump their tanks. If it takes someone that long to dump their tanks to get them clean, that's Ok with me, because I would want mine clean. I go camping because I love it and to relax, not to get frustrated at the dump station.

Leon








[/quote]


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have been at full hookup sites most of the time but the few times I have needed to take a site without hookups I try to do a quick dump and run at the dump station. When I get home I pull the Outback in the front yard to wash it off and dump into the sewer clean out in front of the house. I don't know if it is legal or not....no one has ever told me I couldn't. I did check on the "Dumpsite website" and there is a dump station about 2 miles from my house....they charge $10 to use it!!!!!

Gary


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Fire44 said:


> I have been at full hookup sites most of the time but the few times I have needed to take a site without hookups I try to do a quick dump and run at the dump station. When I get home I pull the Outback in the front yard to wash it off and dump into the sewer clean out in front of the house. I don't know if it is legal or not....no one has ever told me I couldn't. I did check on the "Dumpsite website" and there is a dump station about 2 miles from my house....they charge $10 to use it!!!!!
> 
> Gary


"dumpsite website"? What's the web address?


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Eagleeyes said:


> I have been at full hookup sites most of the time but the few times I have needed to take a site without hookups I try to do a quick dump and run at the dump station. When I get home I pull the Outback in the front yard to wash it off and dump into the sewer clean out in front of the house. I don't know if it is legal or not....no one has ever told me I couldn't. I did check on the "Dumpsite website" and there is a dump station about 2 miles from my house....they charge $10 to use it!!!!!
> 
> Gary


"dumpsite website"? What's the web address?
[/quote]

Here's a link to the thread where this was listed.

Dump stations


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

kyoutback said:


> I have been at full hookup sites most of the time but the few times I have needed to take a site without hookups I try to do a quick dump and run at the dump station. When I get home I pull the Outback in the front yard to wash it off and dump into the sewer clean out in front of the house. I don't know if it is legal or not....no one has ever told me I couldn't. I did check on the "Dumpsite website" and there is a dump station about 2 miles from my house....they charge $10 to use it!!!!!
> 
> Gary


"dumpsite website"? What's the web address?
[/quote]

Here's a link to the thread where this was listed.

Dump stations
[/quote]

Thanks.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

If there are other people waiting at the campground dumpstation, I make it quick without the Flush King maneuvers and just take care of that back at my storage lot.

If no one else is there when I get to the campground dump station, I'll do the full tank cleaning routine right there.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

I am not trying to change the topic about dumping and protocal, but has anyone ever budge in line in front of any of you at dump station. Just curious.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Budge?

Is that to mean cut in line?

Not sure how that's possible since its usually all single file space and maneuvering.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Usually if there is a line, I will not use the tornado, just to be considerate. If I feel I really need to use it, then try to get everything ready to go so when you pull up for your turn, you do not spend 5 min. digging thru compartments getting things out.
> 
> Another tip to consider at some campgrounds. If there are any sites (especially pull thru s) that are vacant and have sewer hook ups, use the site to dump. I have stayed at a few campgrounds where I could not get full hook ups but a full hook up site is vacant when I check out. If there is a line, use the vacant site.
> 
> John


I have done that as well - Most campgrounds do not mind and I have had a few direct me that way.

Thor


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

I have rarely had a problem with line ups and with me and my wife working as a team it takes no time at all. I don't like to take it home with me I would rather not have to haul it and save some $$$ on gas. Who charges for dumping in their community? In my town we have a site run by the town and its free.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

If there is a line I get everthing all prepositioned so that when it's my turn I can hookup everything quickly including the quickie flush. I then pull up and out of the way to finish putting things back in the trailer. I can usually get through pretty quickly.

On a slightly different dump station protocol item, the last time we camped we saw an older guy (my guess 70+) do something disgusting when his turn came to dump. This was a dual dump site and I was behind the guy who was directly opposite him. I watched him pull up while I was getting ready and then I saw the guy in front of me jump out of the way while saying some choice words to the older guy next to him. I looked up to see what was going on. The older guy had simply opened his dump valve without a drain hose and was dumping straight onto ground and then using the hose to rinse everthing down the drain














. The guy in front of me got out of the way and the older guy seemed oblivious to those around him. About the time the guy was done the campground manager showed up and proceded to chew out the old guy for wasting the water spraying it around. Once again the guy seemed oblivious and just stood there while campground manager yelled at him. Well the guy left and my turn came, needless to say I was careful about what I touched and cleaned up very carefully when I was done. We saw the older guy one more time though on the way home, he was driving 45mph on a 2 lane highway (Hwy 395 between Big Pine and Lone Pine CA) and I was stuck behind him for almost 10 miles before a passing lane became available. He had a huge line of cars backed up by the time we got to the passing lane. When the passing lane opened up I had to jump out real quick to keep from staying stuck behind him. In the end I felt sorry for the guy because he didn't seem to have a clue what he was doing







.


----------

